# Emotional and upset



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

I am having a very very hard time coming to terms with not being a mum when I had planned that I would have been hopefully pregnant or TTC with my ex gf by now. 

I KNOW I have said I am waiting but it is so hard wanting a baby so much and knowing that I have to wait for so many factors to sort themselves out - and it doubles that I miss my DSD so much. She is almost 5 1/2 now and I have not been allowed to see her since I split up with my ex gf.

I also have to contend with my epilepsy..which although not life threatening is yet another factor going against me...

Sorry to be so negative ladies...some days are considerably worse than others.

Mimi x xx x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi jemima - 

i replied on the other thread.  but just to say again.  Hi nice to meet you.  

 for missing your step daughter.  that must be really hard.

aimeex


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

hey Aimee..

Thanks you hon...I called my gf and had a good cry - she understands how much I miss her and thankfully there is no issue of telling me to leave my baggage at the door...I fell on my feet!

Hope you are both well - send some spanish sun our way?!

mima


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

for you jemima x


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

a friend from uni has just had her first baby, just seen the pictures of her DD for the first time and now I am in  

not helping that my housemate has her 19 month old niece staying the night either...bloody hormones all over the place...I think I am going to sleep now.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh hon - it can be hard cant it.


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

thank you ladies...I think my hormones are all over the place, not helping that I am working like a demon at the moment I guess!

Hope you are all ok!

Mima


----------

